# Your very own hitch hiking ghosts! -Disney Auction



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Disney is auctioning off a full set of actual hitch hiking ghosts from the Haunted Mansion! details at http://www.disneynow.com/profile/web/index.cfm?PKwebID=0x199891dba 
Many other amazing and fantastic "must haves"


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Man would I love to have those! Wonder what they'll go for. In the meantime, here is my homemade version (repost).


----------

